# Wanted: Broken Mitutoyo DTI



## hvontres (Mar 17, 2014)

This may be an odd request, but if anybody out there has a broken mitutoyo DTI with a 1.3" face, I lost the hand for my 513-252 Vertical indicator while re-tightening the dial to the body. So if anyone has a broken indicator in their toolbox, I would be willing to pay for the shipping to get it out here.

Thank you very much in advance,


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

I may. Tomorrow I will look.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, the one I had in mind was an Enco branded DTI. I'll keep digging.


----------



## hvontres (Mar 19, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, the one I had in mind was an Enco branded DTI. I'll keep digging.



Thanks again for looking


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 19, 2014)

Longisland indicator. should have the part you need. http://longislandindicator.com/


----------



## chips&more (Mar 19, 2014)

Did you try to find the hand using a magnet? The hand is made of carbon steel and will be attracted to the magnet.


----------



## hvontres (Mar 19, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Did you try to find the hand using a magnet? The hand is made of carbon steel and will be attracted to the magnet.



No, I hadn't thought of that yet... mostly since I never had a chance to actually figure out what the hand is made of  I think I'll give that a try. If not, I will try to order one from Long Island Indicator. I am not sure which one to get though. But a least I also need a starret crystal, so the shipping is not quite so bad...($7.00 for a $8.95 part )


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 20, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Longisland indicator. should have the part you need. http://longislandindicator.com/



 These are the guys and gals that take care of my stuff, calibrate etc. Great people. If it's Mitotoyo they will have the part. If you are not sure of what part # etc. give them a call. Advice is free.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RemMax (Mar 21, 2014)

I might need to check with them
I have a Mitutoyo DRO that came on my mill thats probably as old as the mill (40+ years guessing)
It worked fine when I first got it then the Y axis quit and a while later the X axis went 
The reader scales quick on mine though and when I called about new scales Mitutoyo wanted as much for just for the reader scales as a entire new unit cost so I past on that. 

Maybe this place will be more reasonable  

RemMax


----------



## hvontres (Mar 21, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> These are the guys and gals that take care of my stuff, calibrate etc. Great people. If it's Mitotoyo they will have the part. If you are not sure of what part # etc. give them a call. Advice is free.
> 
> "Billy G"



Looks like I picked the wrong week to loose my needle  They are going on spring break next week. I guess I'll hear from them when they get back in town. That will give me some more time to look for it under my workbench.


----------

